# Vanilla Gingerbread tethering question



## TimDotThomas (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,
My home internet went down for a spell this morning see so I decided to use the tether feature that comes with Vanilla Gingerbread. Will Verizon charge me for this or is this the same as using PDA net or Barnicle apps? Also is there any danger of Verizon becoming aware of what I am doing and try to put me on one of their tether plans. Should I use this feature sparingly?


----------



## CAK_0023 (Aug 2, 2011)

TimDotThomas said:


> Hello,
> My home internet went down for a spell this morning see so I decided to use the tether feature that comes with Vanilla Gingerbread. Will Verizon charge me for this or is this the same as using PDA net or Barnicle apps? Also is there any danger of Verizon becoming aware of what I am doing and try to put me on one of their tether plans. Should I use this feature sparingly?


Ive been using it for about a month and have incurred no charges from big Red. Not saying it cant happen just hasn't happened yet. When using make sure you are using the tether feature built into the rom and have no other tether apps installed, they conflict with each other (im too noob to know why) and it doesn't work. Hope this helps


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

TimDotThomas said:


> Hello,
> My home internet went down for a spell this morning see so I decided to use the tether feature that comes with Vanilla Gingerbread. Will Verizon charge me for this or is this the same as using PDA net or Barnicle apps? Also is there any danger of Verizon becoming aware of what I am doing and try to put me on one of their tether plans. Should I use this feature sparingly?


The custom kernels we are running are designed to keep big red from being able to detect it. "dummy tether modules" for instance will be added into our kernels


----------



## TimDotThomas (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet!


----------

